# Moka pot newbie



## CoffeeClub (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi,

I recently hunted out my Bialetti Moka pot I bought in Italy a few years ago. I have a couple of questions.

I usually drink a large cup of strongish black coffee when I'm cafés but my moka produces something closer to an espresso - very small and VERY strong. Can I simply add boiling water in a 1:1 ratio to get a suitable coffee to my liking?

If so, given my usual coffee size is around 280ml, which size Moka pot would be suitable to use as a base to make the coffee which the boiling water will be added to? (My current Moka is a one pot so it far too small to make a large coffee from so I will need to replace it)

Many thanks.


----------



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

I often make a black coffee that way, yes. I use a 6-cup moka to brew for two, or a 3-cup if it's just for myself. The yield is usually around 130 ml from the 6-cup, or 75 ml from the 3-cup; so the 3-cup comes out slightly stronger.


----------



## CoffeeClub (Jan 6, 2021)

Colin Gummer said:


> I often make a black coffee that way, yes. I use a 6-cup moka to brew for two, or a 3-cup if it's just for myself. The yield is usually around 130 ml from the 6-cup, or 75 ml from the 3-cup; so the 3-cup comes out slightly stronger.


 Thanks Colin


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Colin Gummer said:


> I often make a black coffee that way, yes. I use a 6-cup moka to brew for two, or a 3-cup if it's just for myself. The yield is usually around 130 ml from the 6-cup, or 75 ml from the 3-cup; so the 3-cup comes out slightly stronger.


 This is interesting Colin.

I recently got a 3-cup (Alessi) for my birthday and have been experimenting. I can get 156g of water in the base, filling to just below the pressure valve.

I have then experimented with between 18g-20g of coffee at various grind sizes. I have to knock the coffee holder on the counter to get it to 'settle' otherwise I can only get very little coffee in. I don't tamp/ compress in any way.

I have also used an aeropress filter, but not got that to work with this moka pot. Also have to be careful with grind, as too fine a grind and the pressure valve kicks in.

Results so far I get a yield of anything between 85g-120g. To be honest, all rather nice and enjoyable - certainly I've not yet made anything I can't drink.

I tend to dilute to between 1:2 > 1:3 coffee:water depending on yield and mood. Total roughly 240ml - 280ml

I use the Hoffman method (acknowledging that he might not have been the first person to have done it, but I saw it first) and it is night and day as opposed to the 'traditional' method.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@Colin Gummer That prompted me to update this....

I am now quite a long way from where I was in January. I am now down at 13.5 - 14.5g and noticed that there is a greater sensitivity to dose rather than grind size when it comes to the pressure valve triggering. Once down at 13.5-14.5 there is greater latitude to play with grind to get the best flavour out. This seems obvious thinking about it, but with all the talk of making sure the basked it full/ not under-dosing, I think it is easy to over-dose without realising it.

Lower dose also works well even with an aeropress filter in, smoother results. Yield has settled to between 90-100g.

I have also noticed (on an induction hob and using a converter plate) that using a lower power/ temperature setting (4 on scale 1-10) produces better and more consistent results.

Also found this video in an old thread here. Same lines (and familiar source) as more current ones, but a good watch nonetheless.


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

Love the Moka pot! I do a white americano style coffee 1:2 water and some milk for most mornings.

I recently got a 'pronto cafe' from amazon.it, couldn't find it on amazon.co.uk, literally turn the handle and it doses straight into any Mokapot  super quick! Would reccomend to anyone who loves their Moka!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

camphoto88 said:


> Love the Moka pot! I do a white americano style coffee 1:2 water and some milk for most mornings.
> I recently got a 'pronto cafe' from amazon.it, couldn't find it on amazon.co.uk, literally turn the handle and it doses straight into any Mokapot  super quick! Would reccomend to anyone who loves their Moka!
> 
> <img alt="202915B5-74DF-4DD2-9D75-6B7C54EA2749.thumb.JPG.c60300bb762f2dfdf6362dba5f29c545.JPG" data-fileid="53354" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/202915B5-74DF-4DD2-9D75-6B7C54EA2749.thumb.JPG.c60300bb762f2dfdf6362dba5f29c545.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What a good idea. Always make a mess when I'm dosing a moka pot. Presumably doesn't fit all sizes? Found it on Amazon uk just now for around £10 with Prime


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

hey yeah works with any size im sure, just have to turn the handle a few times, 1 or 2 turns with my 3 cup bialetti!

found it on amazon also! thats great they have them now! link below for anyone interested:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EE82YCQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

camphoto88 said:


> hey yeah works with any size im sure, just have to turn the handle a few times, 1 or 2 turns with my 3 cup bialetti!
> 
> found it on amazon also! thats great they have them now! link below for anyone interested:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EE82YCQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


 That looks very nifty.

I've just put the basket of my 3-cup alessi up against my ROK portafilter and they match almost perfectly.

Not sure this would work in a portafilter, but I'm now wondering if the ROK dosing funnel might have a dual use. (and therefore justify the postage being the same price as the funnel)


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

I actually weighed the bialletti 3 cup filter after using the 'pronto caffe' and it came to about 16-17g same as the ROK portafilter, then tried the 'pronto caffe' with the portafilter and it worked fine, but not sure how often I would do that tbh! grind fresh for the ROK and any left overs go into the 'pronto caffe' for everyday Moka pot coffee


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Good strategy. I can just about squeeze 18g in to my ROK (they say the basket goes to 19g, but I don't see how...) but 15-15.5g seems to be the limit on my 3-cup Alessi before the pressure valve is triggered (gets very sensitive to grind size). 14.5g is much more comfortable.

I have also be experimenting with aeropress filters in the Moka Pot:



Filter on top of the coffee basket 

Have to be really careful otherwise it gets creased up and doesn't filter very well. Too finickity with a hot pot if you are using pre-boiled water.



Filter above the metal filter (so when putting it together you go AP Filter > Metal Filter > Rubber seal) 

AP Filter ends up ripped in the middle. Even with two filters, they rip. Doesn't filter much at all



Filter sandwiched between the metal filter and the rubber seal (Metal Filter > wet AP Filter > Rubber seal to 'clamp' it in place)

This works the best for me. Filters the most and stays in place the best.



With the AP filter there is a very noticeable reduction in silt/ fines in the cup. I think I will need some subtler beans to really test the impact on taste.


----------



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

This is all very interesting and helpful, thank you. The thing I like most about the moka pot, though, is the mouthfeel you get from it, which of course the paper filter removes. It's the same reason I almost always use my metal filters in my AeroPress.

I haven't gotten around to measuring out the yield each time. My first brew of the day is to make two cups for my wife and myself, and I rather like the mindfulness practice of gauging half the brewed coffee into each mug by eye/feel. Fantastically inaccurate in terms of coffee experimentation, but important for my mindset.

I have noticed that if I overkill the basket, the coffee emerging from the spout seems slower, which is logical, really. It doesn't necessarily have an adverse effect on the taste, though; it all depends what beans I'm using.

One final thing... controversially, I am now washing my moka pots with ordinary washing-up liquid, hot water and brushes, then rinse well under hot running water. I had been a hot-water-only adherent, but eventually found I couldn't live with caked-on brownness. Discuss...


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

In my experience the paper doesn't 'remove' the mouthfeel, it changes it - I find it smoother and cleaner - but certainly still get the rich 'moka pot' characteristic.

As some others have mentioned, I have also found that the more silt/ fines in the cup, the more jittery I can get.

Always interesting to read how different people experience these things.

I wash mine up and keep it clean too - I don't let any residue build up. I can't see how old stale coffee can help.


----------

